
Modern Paste: a contemporary, open-source Pastebin for self-hosted installations - LINKIWI
https://www.modernpaste.com/
======
nickpsecurity
Good job. Just tested it. The interface or design could use some work by
someone good at that stuff. The functionality works as expected, though. I
love the addition of the delete token and the whole self-hosted concept.
Latter is main reason I looked at it. Ideal version of this app would be an
easy-to-install, self-contained executable w/ a configuration file (and
wizard).

~~~
LINKIWI
Thanks for the feedback! I have considered creating an interactive
installation script, but I figured most users would prefer more precise
control over how the application is being installed and configured. I'll
consider something like this as a future goal if there is sufficient demand.

------
TheMMAGuy
This is really beautiful. Thanks!

(BTW: The "PHP" option looks to be busted, at least for me. Typing text makes
the character count increase, but the text seems to be hidden. Other languages
work fine. I'm using Chrome, Version 48.0.2564.103 m on a Windows 7 machine,
FWIW.)

~~~
LINKIWI
Thanks for the bug report! Turns out CodeMirror's HTML and PHP modes require
the XML mode to also be loaded as a dependency. This is being tracked in
[https://github.com/LINKIWI/modern-
paste/issues/4](https://github.com/LINKIWI/modern-paste/issues/4) if you're
interested in following along.

